#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Αυθαίρετα >  > > >  >  > N.4178/13: Σύσταση οριζόντιας ιδιοκτησίας

## manman

Ιδιοκτήτης κτηρίου που έχει ενταχθεί με τον 4014 και ακόμα πληρώνει δόσεις, θα προχωρήσει σε σύσταση. Με τον 4014 δεν μπορώ αυτή τη στιγμή να βγάλω βεβαίωση. Πρέπει να ενταχθεί στον 4178;

----------


## NIKOS_M

Το σύνολο των δόσεων που έχουν καταβληθεί, αντιστοιχεί στο 30% του συνολικού προστίμου;

----------


## manman

​ναι έχει πληρωθεί το 30%

----------

